

Max linkage space-time permutation scan stats for disease outbreak detection - Mz
http://www.ij-healthgeographics.com/content/13/1/20

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Conclusion

We have successfully developed two new space-time permutation scan statistics
methods with irregular shapes and improved computational performance. The
results demonstrate the potential of these methods to quickly detect disease
outbreaks with irregular geometries._

